# How do you store your recipes?



## cerikpete (Jun 11, 2014)

So several years ago I became interested in wine making, and being a child of the modern age, I couldn’t just record my recipes on paper. Heck, I’ve been on computers so long I can hardly write anymore. So I launched a free site that I think you all might be interested in: http://www.homebrewding.com. It allows you to store and share your recipes online. No fear about losing your notes, and you’ll be able to access them from anywhere. I’d love for you all to try it out and give me your feedback so I can keep making it better.

Thanks!
Erik


----------



## PapaO (Jun 26, 2014)

cerikpete said:


> So several years ago I became interested in wine making, and being a child of the modern age, I couldn’t just record my recipes on paper. Heck, I’ve been on computers so long I can hardly write anymore. So I launched a free site that I think you all might be interested in: http://www.homebrewding.com. It allows you to store and share your recipes online. No fear about losing your notes, and you’ll be able to access them from anywhere. I’d love for you all to try it out and give me your feedback so I can keep making it better.
> 
> Thanks!
> Erik



I will give you my feedback when I can see what it is you are after. All I see is I have to give you my E-MAIL ? You Have same post on HBT http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f39/storing-sharing-your-recipes-online-480462/


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2014)

Microsoft One Note would work fine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 26, 2014)

Google Docs works just fine for me, well and sharing on this wonderful site.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 26, 2014)

Evernote is my fav.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2014)

I am reluctant to post recipe's. A new member will come on and try it exactly as you posted. It is rare to repeat a recipe exactly, the following year and have it taste the same. You can't even pick grapes a mile down the road where I am and get the same result. There are way to many variables such as the terroir, soil, acid and brix at time of being harvested.


----------



## cerikpete (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your input! I have noted that you are unable to search recipes without being registered, which is something I will fix. In the meantime, if you do happen to be curious, here is what one of my recipes looks like:
http://www.homebrewding.com/recipe/to-be-named-chardonnay


----------

